# 5w5d U/S Two sacs one heartbeat, one empty.



## ChellePepper

So, after assuming I miscarried after bleeding and passing a clot, I went in to confirm and make sure there wasn't a tubal pregnancy. Once the doctor started my t/v U/S, she saw two sacs. She poked around and was able to get a solid, healthy heartbeat from one, but she couldn't get a clear picture of the other sac to say for sure if it was empty or not. She thought maybe there was something in the second one up top, but not 100 %.

Since it is so early, is it possible that one twin is developing later? Or maybe just hiding? 

Let me know what y'alls experience was with your early ultrasounds, 

Thank ya much!


----------



## MommyGrim

I believe it's possible one is behind the other. Especially if they're fraternal (two eggs) as one could implant later than the other and would make it fall behind a bit. I hope you get good news at your next appointment!


----------



## HappiestMom

def possible for another....when do you go back...stalking!


----------



## ChellePepper

Thanks! I'll post an update when I go in on December 2!!! 

I have only been pregnant for a week and a half. 3 weeks seems like a lifetime!:)


----------



## Whisper82

Five weeks does seem early for a scan (looking at your ticker) I think there are a lot of people who don't even see a hb that early. So maybe there is an LO #2 who is not quite to the beating stage yet.:shrug: I had my first scan at eight weeks and we saw both heartbeats at that time. Good luck!


----------



## Bcinla

We saw two sacs and only one heart beat at our six week ultrasound. The doctor had a hard time seeing anything in the second sac because it was far back behind the first. At 7 weeks we had two heart beats. One twin was a few days behind the other for the first several weeks and now they are pretty even in terms of growth. I hope you get to see that second heartbeat!!!! Can you request a scan sooner so you don't have to wait another three weeks?


----------



## ChellePepper

Bcinla said:


> We saw two sacs and only one heart beat at our six week ultrasound. The doctor had a hard time seeing anything in the second sac because it was far back behind the first. At 7 weeks we had two heart beats. One twin was a few days behind the other for the first several weeks and now they are pretty even in terms of growth. I hope you get to see that second heartbeat!!!! Can you request a scan sooner so you don't have to wait another three weeks?

My doctors office is closed the week of the 27th for the holiday, so I have to go on December 2. That is exactly a month after I got my BFP, so I'm hoping its a lucky day!

The sacs are the same size, so I'm taking some hope in that. And there was SOMETHING at the top of the screen, we should couldn't tell what it was.


----------



## LucyLake

We saw 1 sac and 2 heartbeats at 6+0. Mine are identical though. Hang in there, 6+0 was incredibly early and my sonographer thought had I come in one day earlier, we wouldn't have seen hb. 5+5 is way early!! <3. If I was you, I'd go back to the ER by week 7 to recheck. By then, you should see a hb or a vanished twin. I think the chances are very high that everything will work out. Know as well that a lot of us spot in twin pregnancy, it's incredibly common. <3


----------



## RunningMomOf3

Def possible!! I would think if you miscarried one twin there'd only be one sac remaining. 2nd baby is probably a day behind growth. When I had my 1st tv us, the tech warned me not to expect to see anything at all. I was 5w6d. Here's an optimistic congrats!!!

I know a girl that went for a new early scan like you and nothing was seen at all. She was devastated so Dr ordered another one to be done the nothing ext am. A sac and fetal pole was seen less than 24 hours later. Days make a huge difference at this stage!!!!! :)


----------



## Celesse

Stalking this thread. 

Just like Chelle I'm waiting a second scan having seen 2 sacs on my first scan at 5+6.1 sac measured spot on and had a yolk sac and the start of a fetal pole the other was smaller and empty. I've had a week of bleeding since the scan, starting around 24 hours after the scan.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Im stalking as well for an update ;) 


I had my first US at 5w6d 2 sacs were visibile and the same size but very little could be seen if anything they said. I went back at 7w1d and both had a HB :) 

I also have had bleeding spells it's SOOO common in twin pregnancies. I really had no idea how common it was.


----------



## want2bemommy

My scan at 6+5 barely showed anything.. 2 weeks later it was obvious. Hang in there- it's still really really early. Good luck!


----------



## FeLynn

Twins can grow at different speeds the fact that you got a heart beat on one this early is awesome give it time! Good luck!


----------



## SassyGee

_I had a scan done at 5w4d, we went thru IVF so that is why we get an early scan. 2 sacs were clearly there, one definitely had yolk but it was hard to see if 2nd had one. Both of them measured as they should so I am not worrying myself. We go back for another scan on the 25th, I've had no bleeding but did cramp some a few wks ago but nothing recently. Try to keep busy and not fret. _


----------



## ChellePepper

Thanks, all! December 2nd seems like soooo far away!!!

I am feeling a little more positive. Still spotting brown, but very little cramping. I can feel my uterus tightening, which I think is a little early at 7 weeks. I'm so tired/sore boobs/sick.


----------



## mumdream2013

hi ya
i had a scan at 6 weeks because had big bleed! like heavy period was convinced it was over.
my scan showed two sacs first one with baby and heart beat, second one at first said was 
empty, then she found tiny baby with heart beat, was very difficult to see.
i say its very possible that second baby could have been missed!
good luck


----------



## wannabemomy37

stalking for update!!!
:dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

GL Tomorrow Chelle! Fingers crossed ;)


----------



## ChellePepper

Thank you! I was just coming in here to say I'll know if I can join yall officially in less than 24 hours! 

I am so excited. I'll update as soon as I get home. :)


----------



## skyesmom

good luck!!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Good luck for tomorrow =)


----------



## ChellePepper

Hey there. 

Looks like I won't be joining you. But my one little bullet is looking very healthy and I'm over the moon about it. Apparently it wasn't a sac, but a blood clot, which was gone today! My doc today said the on call doc shouldn't have mentioned twins.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chelle- Congratulations! I wish you a HH 9 Months!


----------



## Whisper82

Congrats! I'm glad your bean is looking good!


----------



## skyesmom

congratulations on your beautiful healthy bean Chelle! and sorry to hear that there was never another sac to begin with, as it puts all sorts of ideas and thoughts in your head, that even though it's all fine, it still can leave you with a feeling of loss.

i think ultrasound technicians and generally OB/GYNs should be put though a special educational drill on how to treat their patients!


----------



## ChellePepper

They really should. My fiance was really, really disappointed. I saw his face fall when my doctor said there was only one. And I was over there all giddy because I saw my little one just a moving! I thought it was a special moment and he couldn't enjoy it. I felt really bad for him.

But you ladies have been great! Thank you so much. Yall are doubly blessed. 

I'll see yall around the 1st tri boards, if you are over there.


----------



## skyesmom

i am so sorry to hear how hard he took it - it's like as if you sort of "lost" one baby. try talking to him about this, as not only you lost the idea/dream of having twins, but due to that he has missed out on the joy of seeing your baby for the first time. :/
i hope he recovers soon though and i'm sending massive hugs to you both, and to your bean too. :hugs:


----------



## ChellePepper

skyesmom said:


> i am so sorry to hear how hard he took it - it's like as if you sort of "lost" one baby. try talking to him about this, as not only you lost the idea/dream of having twins, but due to that he has missed out on the joy of seeing your baby for the first time. :/
> i hope he recovers soon though and i'm sending massive hugs to you both, and to your bean too. :hugs:

Thank you! :hugs:


----------

